# Favorite Sermon Series



## Brett (Apr 5, 2021)

What are some of your favorite sermon series you've listened to? I've been wanting to listen to a series on 1&2 Kings or 1&2 Chronicles lately, but I'd love to be recommended anything you feel moved to share.

I somewhat recently finished listening to a series on Exodus, and I thought it was fantastic. If anyone is interested, this is a link to the first sermon: https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=12272024742694

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 5, 2021)

Check Voddie on Revelation:





Exposition of the Book of Revelation (MP3 Series) by Voddie Baucham | Monergism


Voddie Baucham wears many hats. He is a husband, father, pastor, author, professor, conference speaker and church planter. He currently serves as Pastor of



www.monergism.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Apr 5, 2021)

Grant said:


> Check Voddie on Revelation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my absolute favorites...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minh (Apr 5, 2021)

Have you considered Dr. Cairns' series on the Lord's Prayer? I find it thought provoking and encouraging when hearing it. You may also want to consider his series on Abraham.


----------



## Romans830 (Apr 5, 2021)

Dr. MLJ sermon's on ephesians....


----------



## Don Kistler (Apr 5, 2021)

John MacArthur's sermons on The Sermon on the Mount, particularly the ones on the Beatitudes. Two of those sermons, "Empty Words" and "Empty Hearts," God used to bring me to saving faith.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Apr 5, 2021)

Rev. Todd Ruddell's recent sermon series on the Unity of the Church. https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....ourceid=ccrpc&keyword=The+Unity+of+the+Church Scroll down to the first in the series on 12/6/2020 (though I'm sure the earlier ones from 2016 are excellent as well).


----------



## JM (Apr 5, 2021)

W. J. Mencarow on Revelation was excellent. 






Book Of Revelation Series | SermonAudio







www.sermonaudio.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

